# Playstation 4: in uscita ultimi mesi 2013. Prezzo e caratteristiche



## Miro (1 Febbraio 2013)

Aggiornamento:

*Uscita, data, prezzo e caratteristiche della Nuova Playstation 4*. Qui --) 
http://www.milanworld.net/playstation-4-svelata-il-20-febbraio-vt4198-2.html#post120722















​
Pare proprio che ci siamo, il 20 Febbraio Sony organizzerà una diretta mondiale riguardante il "futuro", le ultime due volte che hanno fatto una cosa del genere è stato nel 2005 quando hanno svelato la PS3 e nel 2011 con la PSVita...se tanto mi da tanto annunceranno qualcosa di davvero grosso.

Azzardo una previsione, magari il 20 sveleranno la console e basta, in modo da avere una grande attenzione per l'E3 dove riveleranno data d'uscita ed eventuale line-up.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2013)

I rumors parlano di un'uscita leggermente posticipata rispetto alla nuova Xbox (prevista per Natale),eppure la presentano prima...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Si conoscono rumors riguardanti i costi della nuova console???Giusto per farmi un'idea.


----------



## Miro (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I rumors parlano di un'uscita leggermente posticipata rispetto alla nuova Xbox (prevista per Natale),eppure la presentano prima...



Probabilmente Microsoft pensava di svelare tutto all'E3, invece sono stati presi in contropiede...a sto punto penso che anche loro sveleranno qualcosina prima dell'E3.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si conoscono rumors riguardanti i costi della nuova console???Giusto per farmi un'idea.



Credo che almeno i primi tempi le console saranno sui 400-500 euro, per i giochi nuovi spero i canonici 70 euro (che sono già una cifra non indifferente).


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Le emozioni che ti dava la psx non c è console di nuova generazione che tenga


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che grado di miglioramento può essere raggiunto?
Che faranno i giochi con gli ologrammi proiettati nella stanza??


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2013)

La presenteranno, ma secondo me la rilasceranno nella primavera del prossimo anno. Onestamente Playstation 3 ha ancora dei titoloni da sparare e non avrebbe senso lanciarla subito.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si conoscono rumors riguardanti i costi della nuova console???Giusto per farmi un'idea.


Mi auguro che siano più bassi del prezzo di lancio della Ps3,che sicuramente ha causato un rallentamento nelle vendite.
Visto il periodo credo che la sony non se lo possa permettere.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Microsoft pensava di svelare tutto all'E3, invece sono stati presi in contropiede...a sto punto penso che anche loro sveleranno qualcosina prima dell'E3.
> 
> 
> 
> Credo che almeno i primi tempi le console saranno sui 400-500 euro, per i giochi nuovi spero i canonici 70 euro (che sono già una cifra non indifferente).



Mizziga....


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La presenteranno, ma secondo me la rilasceranno nella primavera del prossimo anno. Onestamente Playstation 3 ha ancora dei titoloni da sparare e non avrebbe senso lanciarla subito.



anche secondo me. 
la ps3 ha ancora qualcosa da dare, non credo abbiano già raggiunto il limite.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dai, la PS3 non me la sono ancora goduta al massimo, ma scherziamo?


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque ora noi ipotizziamo Ps4, next-gen ecc.....e se alla fine fosse solo una megatrollata di Sony e presentassero soltanto, chessò, un restyling della PSVita?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Febbraio 2013)

Era ora


----------



## Butcher (2 Febbraio 2013)

Vediamo vediamo.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

A livello tecnico ormai la ps3 è obsoleta, fatto salvo per qualche raro gioco che ancora si regge tecnicamente in piedi come the last of us o god of war..i multi ormai soffrono di una grafica datatissima.
Era ora.


----------



## Miro (2 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, la PS3 non me la sono ancora goduta al massimo, ma scherziamo?



Ogni console ha un ciclo di vita di circa 7 anni, contando che PS3 è uscita nel 2006 direi che siamo in tempi maturi; se guardiamo all'XBOX siamo pure in ritardo.



juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque ora noi ipotizziamo Ps4, next-gen ecc.....e se alla fine fosse solo una megatrollata di Sony e presentassero soltanto, chessò, un restyling della PSVita?





Ahahahah  non credo comunque, si tratta di roba grossa visto che hanno invitato pure gli investitori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ogni console ha un ciclo di vita di circa 7 anni, contando che PS3 è uscita nel 2006 direi che siamo in tempi maturi; se guardiamo all'XBOX siamo pure in ritardo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In italia è uscita nel 2007.


----------



## Miro (2 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In italia è uscita nel 2007.



Si ma alla Sony poco gli importa di quando è uscita in Italia  il loro principale mercato è il Giappone e in secondo luogo il resto del mondo.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2013)

E' tutto pronto, il 20 Febbraio a New York ci sarà la conferenza di presentazione della nuova Playstation 4. Sarà disponibile, sul mercato, a partire da *Dicembre 2013*. Per lo shopping natalizio. *Il prezzo della nuova Playstation 4 sarà di circa 320 euro*. Grazie alla tecnologia di Gaikai, azienda che si occupa di Cloud, saranno introdotte delle funzionalità avanzate di rete che permetteranno di comunicare con gli altri giocatori.


----------



## Butcher (8 Febbraio 2013)

In Italia arriverà minimo a 400€...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il lancio è quello giapponese immagino. Sbaglio? In europa quando, Natale 2014?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2013)

Bah non credo costi 320 al lancio. La ps3 a quanto stava? 600 euro?


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma il lancio è quello giapponese immagino. Sbaglio? In europa quando, Natale 2014?



Io penso faranno un lancio mondiale, pensa addirittura alla Nintendo che ha fatto uscire Wii U prima in Europa e poi in Giappone, impensabile fino a qualche anno fa.

Per quanto riguarda il prezzo sono tutte ipotesi, personalmente credo che andremo minimo sui 400-500 e forse più i primi mesi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

a 600€ non la comprerebbe nessuno!!sono obbligati a tenere un prezzo relativamente basso,soprattutto perchè la ps3 ha ancora tanto da dare e non è molto tempo che è uscita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a 600€ non la comprerebbe nessuno!!



Lo si diceva anche per la 3


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a 600€ non la comprerebbe nessuno!!sono obbligati a tenere un prezzo relativamente basso,soprattutto perchè la ps3 ha ancora tanto da dare e non è molto tempo che è uscita



Il prezzo dipende da tante cose, conta che ad esempio la Sony nei primi anni della PS3 (quando costava tanto) andava comunque in perdita perchè il prezzo di vendita non bilanciava i costi di produzione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

di sicuro a 600€ non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di comprarla


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2013)

400 euro sono tanti, ma almeno non sono i 500/600 (dipendeva dalla versione) con cui lanciarono la Ps3.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

io avevo speso 600 ai tempi ma ora come ora non li spenderei. Per 320 invece la compro immediatamente


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2013)

Io penso che il prezzo alla fine sarà più vicino ai 300 piuttosto che ai 600 della PS3 agli esordi.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Solo 300 euro la PS4?! Dubito. A questo punto di tutte le PS3 cosa se ne fanno? Dovrebbero abbassarla sui 100-150 euro per pensare di venderne quelle già prodotte. Non credo costerà meno di 500 sacchi al lancio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

300/400 si possono anche spendere. Per più di 400 bisogno rifletterci un attimino.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a 600€ non la comprerebbe nessuno!!sono obbligati a tenere un prezzo relativamente basso,soprattutto perchè la ps3 ha ancora tanto da dare e non è molto tempo che è uscita


Ci sarà sempre chi comprerà, anche a 800 euro, però è chiaro che se la piazzassero a 300/400 farebbero il botto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Solo 300 euro la PS4?! Dubito. A questo punto di tutte le PS3 cosa se ne fanno? Dovrebbero abbassarla sui 100-150 euro per pensare di venderne quelle già prodotte. Non credo costerà meno di 500 sacchi al lancio.



Devi considerare che molto probabilmente uscirà quasi in contemporanea con la nuova Xbox,che dovrebbe costare appunto intorno ai 350.La Xbox 360,per esempio,fu lanciata a fine 2005 in due versioni da 300 e 400 euro,e non c'era nemmeno la PS3 a fare da competitor (è uscita un anno e mezzo dopo).Se le console davvero usciranno insieme a Natale 2013,quella che costerà meno stravincerà la gara all'acquisto,anche perchè le caratteristiche hardware,da quanto è emerso,saranno quasi identiche (addirittura pare che Sony abbia fatto una modifica all'ultimo minuto per pareggiare la RAM di Xbox).


----------



## vota DC (8 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo che almeno i primi tempi le console saranno sui 400-500 euro, per i giochi nuovi spero i canonici 70 euro (che sono già una cifra non indifferente).



Dopo mezzo anno dell'uscita sarà 150-200 euro. A 400-500 basta aggiungere poco per prendersi un computer e i computer superano le console in tutto oltre ad avere giochi facilmente moddabili.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

e comunque prima bisognerà vedere quali sono le reali modifiche e i miglioramenti sostanziali apportati rispetto alla ps3!se devo spendere 400€ per avere qualche gb di memoria in più e qualche piccola miglioria non se ne parla nemmeno!!


----------



## Butcher (8 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque sia, meglio sempre aspettare 1/2 anni prima di acquistarla. Di solito le prime console hanno difetti che poi verranno corretti con i successivi modelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

che palle io mi voglio ancora godere la 3


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, meglio sempre aspettare 1/2 anni prima di acquistarla. Di solito le prime console hanno difetti che poi verranno corretti con i successivi modelli.



Senza scordare che i giochi sono pochi e costosissimi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che palle io mi voglio ancora godere la 3



Se esce la PS4 presumo i giochi della 3 diventeranno ancora più economici, quindi per uno che ha preso la play 3 da qualche mese come me è un ulteriore vantaggio. Di giochi da prendere ne ho parecchi.


----------



## Butcher (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza scordare che i giochi sono pochi e costosissimi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E che devono uscire ancora dei gioconi per PS3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza scordare che i giochi sono pochi e costosissimi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



si Jino anche io devo prendere tanti giochi, ma a me preoccupa di più il fatto che usciranno meno titoli per la 3


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, meglio sempre aspettare 1/2 anni prima di acquistarla. Di solito le prime console hanno difetti che poi verranno corretti con i successivi modelli.



Io la ps3 la presi il giorno dell'uscita, non ho mai avuto alcun problema


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque sarà mia al day one


----------



## prebozzio (8 Febbraio 2013)

La gente ormai spende 800 euro per un cellulare, 700 per un tablet... sono curioso di vedere come reagirà alla PlayStation4 questo nuovo mercato spendaccione per la tecnologia


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2013)

forse sarà mia , ma non prima di 365 giorni dal day one


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ci siamo quasi, -5 

Intanto beccatevi il Dualshock 4


----------



## Butcher (15 Febbraio 2013)

E' ancora un prototipo quello. Per fortuna.


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E' ancora un prototipo quello. Per fortuna.



Il Dualshock finale non si discosterà di molto, di sicuro ci sarà lo schermo touch centrale.


----------



## Butcher (15 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il Dualshock finale non si discosterà di molto, di sicuro ci sarà lo schermo touch centrale.



Dipende, i prototipi della PSVita erano totalmente diversi da come è stata poi fatta. 
Il touch si, ci sarà. E di nuovo purtroppo...preferisco cento volte i giochi alla vecchia maniera, tutte queste cosa aggiuntive (Kinect, Eye, Move ecc.) non fanno per me, snaturano.


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2013)

ma in europa/italia a quando l uscita?


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2013)

Il prototipo fa schifo, ma il touch sul pad per me è una buona idea.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2013)

Il mini display potrebbe essere figo per visualizzare mappe o robe del genere,ma spero che non lo trasformino in una roba tipo il Wii U...


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dipende, i prototipi della PSVita erano totalmente diversi da come è stata poi fatta.
> Il touch si, ci sarà. E di nuovo purtroppo...preferisco cento volte i giochi alla vecchia maniera, tutte queste cosa aggiuntive (Kinect, Eye, Move ecc.) non fanno per me, snaturano.



La forma del dualshock sarà quella, quando hanno provato a cambiare sono stati ricoperti di lamentele (ve lo ricordate quella sorta di bananone grigio presentato assieme alla Playstation 3?  )
Lo schermo touch spero abbia anche funzionalità legate ai giochi, altrimenti non avrebbe senso.



Doctore ha scritto:


> ma in europa/italia a quando l uscita?



Probabilmente lo diranno durante la conferenza.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai manca poco, se i rumours che parlano di blocco sui giochi usati per xbox saranno confermate, saremo in molti a tornare alla Play.


----------



## Miro (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sony sta publicando da ieri dei mini-video chiamati "Playstation Evolution", che riassumono la storia della Playstation fino ai tempi nostri, una sorta di video a mò di countdown per il 20.

Evolution of PlayStation: The Beginning - YouTube

Evolution of PlayStation: PlayStation 2 - YouTube

Immagino che domani (18) uscirà il video sulla PSP, il 19 sulla PS3 e il 20 sulla Vita  insomma è certo al 99.9 % che presentino PS4


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sono in attesa spasmodica


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma a che ora circa ci sarà l'evento?


----------



## Miro (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ci siamo 



Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma a che ora circa ci sarà l'evento?



A mezzanotte ora italiana, si potrà vedere in diretta sul sito Sony oppure anche su IGN.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Febbraio 2013)

Daje


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Febbraio 2013)

Curiosità, mi sembra di aver letto che l'evento sarà a mezzanotte qui in ita. 
Si vocifera di un prezzo di lancio di 429$ e come data il prossimo novembre.


----------



## Doctore (20 Febbraio 2013)

significa 500/600 euro in eu


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Febbraio 2013)

Se non sapete a chi dare i giochi della play 3 mi faccio avanti io


----------



## Stex (20 Febbraio 2013)

SI va ad acquistarla in germania. facile. si risparmiano tipo 100/150 €


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Iniziata la conferenza.


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

Godo


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2013)

Noooo, il controller di me


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Hanno migliorato grilletto e analogico..secondo me sarà molto più comodo così


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia, roba da *****. Quello che stanno dicendo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

No, qua è INNOVAZIONE totale del mondo del gaming. Clamoroso.


----------



## Liuke (21 Febbraio 2013)

Date qualche altra info Pls che dall'iphone nn riesco a vederlo T.T


----------



## Livestrong (21 Febbraio 2013)

A me interessa solo sapere quando


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

ocio arriva Killzone 4


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

First person Racing. Geniale


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

O mamma. O MAMMA.

Infamous - Second Son.

Durissimo.


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

No vabbè se Deep Down della Capcom è in Real Time è la miglior cosa mai vista nella storia dei videogame

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque troppe Tech Demo..servono più giochi


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

Watchdogs


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

Holiday 2013. 

Godo.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Arriverà a Natale


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Watch Dogs da masturbazione.
Non hanno fatto vedere la console


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Febbraio 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda potrebbe anche essere fatta così:


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque Microsoft avrà un bel da fare per battere quanto visto stasera...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2013)

Che prezzo pensate avrà?


----------



## Miro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto fino alle 2 poi non ho più resistito, le fatiche del post-Barcellona hanno avuto la meglio. 
Strano che non abbiano fatto vedere la console ma ci sta, sarà il piatto forte della conferenza E3.
Il dualshock vabbè si sapeva da giorni.
Watch Dogs si conferma il titolo più interessante in uscita, e a sto punto penso verrà dirottato direttamente su PS4/X720 anzichè uscire sulle console di oggi.
Ridicola la Square Enix che fa vedere un video vecchissimo 
Killzone interessante perchè è stato l'unico gioco che hanno fatto vedere in-game, ma come gioco in sè non mi garba.
Diablo III potevano evitarselo.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Anche Watch dogs era in game


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2013)

penso e spero che non andrà oltre i 500 $/€


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2013)

Deep Down è qualcosa di stratosferico!


----------



## Miro (21 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anche Watch dogs era in game



Beh ma Watch Dogs l'avevano già mostrato in-game l'anno scorso  e non si sapeva girasse su PS4.

Perlomeno la Sony sembra aver imparato dai suoi errori, PS4 al lancio sarà supportata da dei giochi interessanti.


----------



## Aphex (21 Febbraio 2013)

Più che la PS4, a me ha impressionato maggiormente Watch Dogs 

Per il resto, fare la presentazione di una console e mostrarne solo il pad (Tra l'altro discutibilissimo) è al limite del masochismo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Il PC regnerà sempre incontrastato su ogni console presente e futura, lunga vita al PC


----------



## Brain84 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Più che la PS4, a me ha impressionato maggiormente Watch Dogs
> 
> Per il resto, fare la presentazione di una console e mostrarne solo il pad (Tra l'altro discutibilissimo) è al limite del masochismo



Il pad sarà leggermente modificato ma alla fine il design è perfetto. Non cambierei la forma del Dual Shock per niente al mondo.
La console non l'hanno mostrata perchè altrimenti all'E3 di maggio tutta l'attenzione sarebbe stata dirottata sulla nuova Xbox. È stata una mossa saggia da parte di SONY


----------



## Doctore (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il PC regnerà sempre incontrastato su ogni console presente e futura, lunga vita al PC


Superquote...le console sono per i fcking noobs


----------



## Butcher (22 Febbraio 2013)

‎"Il design del pad della PlayStation 4 che vi abbiamo mostrato non è quello definitivo. Esiste quindi la possibilità che alcune sue parti vengano modificate" Shuhei Yoshida, Presidente di Sony Worldwide Studios


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2013)

Attenzione:Watch Dogs per PS4 è disponibile in prevendita su Amazon a *100 dollari*.Ovviamente da quì al giorno d'uscita potrebbe tranquillamente scendere,però non si sa mai...


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Video di Watch Dogs PS4*


----------



## Liuke (22 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Video di Watch Dogs PS4*



spettacolare


----------



## Miro (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tralasciando l'insopportaile presentatore che urla come una scrofa  possiamo vedere un altro punto di vista della demo di Killzone a dimostrazione che tutto ciò mostrato è in-game, ma soprattutto possiamo capire qualcosina in più del nuovo dualshock...li è collegato con un filo quindi presumo sarà ricaricabile esattamente come il vecchio, in più se notate verso la fine del video si vede che il sensore luminoso del controller cambia colore, da quel che ho capito cambia in base ai colpi che subisci (nel caso di Killzone, non so negli altri giochi).


----------



## Doctore (22 Febbraio 2013)

Per quanto puo essere bello killzone...gli fps non hanno senso con il joypad


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sul serio non si potrà giocare ai giochi ps1, ps2, ps3? E perchè?


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sul serio non si potrà giocare ai giochi ps1, ps2, ps3? E perchè?



Chi l'ha detto?
La PS4 comunque avrà il solito lettore Blu-Ray quindi presumo che i giochi della 3 possano esser letti; i giochi della PS1 e 2 probabilmente verranno resi disponibile sul nuovo store penso.


----------



## Butcher (23 Febbraio 2013)

I giochi PS3 probabilmente saranno disponibili in Clouding...da capire se c'è bisogno di ricomprarli o meno...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto?
> La PS4 comunque avrà il solito lettore Blu-Ray quindi presumo che i giochi della 3 possano esser letti; i giochi della PS1 e 2 probabilmente verranno resi disponibile sul nuovo store penso.



E allora ho capito male, forse quelli che si hanno sul PSN non saranno disponibili sulla PS4?


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Probabilmente sarà come dice Butcher... cioè i giochi vecchi saranno ricomprabili in cloud... 

Per quanto riguarda il paragone PC - Console secondo me non dovrebbe neanche esistere... sono due livelli completamente diversi basta guardare le specifiche di un Rocket Titan per capire la differenza LOL


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> I giochi PS3 probabilmente saranno disponibili in Clouding...da capire se c'è bisogno di ricomprarli o meno...





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E allora ho capito male, forse quelli che si hanno sul PSN non saranno disponibili sulla PS4?



Non so come funziona attualmente sul PSN, ma spero facciano come fa la Microsoft su XBOX Live, cioè che tiene lo storico degli acquisti che fai e se vuoi riscaricarti un gioco o un'espansione che hai preso e che magari hai cancellato dall'hard disk non te lo fa ripagare.


----------



## Butcher (23 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non so come funziona attualmente sul PSN, ma spero facciano come fa la Microsoft su XBOX Live, cioè che tiene lo storico degli acquisti che fai e se vuoi riscaricarti un gioco o un'espansione che hai preso e che magari hai cancellato dall'hard disk non te lo fa ripagare.



Si anche sul PSN è così. Però a quanto pare su PS4 ci saranno cambiamenti. Si sa poco a riguardo, al momento.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma anche gta 5 sarà per ps4? A sto punto credo di si


----------



## Miro (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma anche gta 5 sarà per ps4? A sto punto credo di si



Forse (ma IHMO penso proprio di no) faranno una versione next-gen da affiancare a quelle PS3/X360.

Quel che è praticamente sicuro è che Agent (prodotto da Rockstar) a sto punto uscirà per PS4.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Forse (ma IHMO penso proprio di no) faranno una versione next-gen da affiancare a quelle PS3/X360.
> 
> Quel che è praticamente sicuro è che Agent (prodotto da Rockstar) a sto punto uscirà per PS4.



ma agent è ancora in sviluppo?


----------



## Miro (24 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma agent è ancora in sviluppo?



Da quando l'hanno annunciato nel 2009 hanno mostrato giusto un paio di screen e poi il silenzio più totale; in teoria dovrebbe uscire per PS3 ma a sto punto non mi stupirei se lo dirottassero per PS4, e penso sarebbe una mossa saggia da parte di Sony.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto?
> La PS4 comunque avrà il solito lettore Blu-Ray quindi presumo che i giochi della 3 possano esser letti; i giochi della PS1 e 2 probabilmente verranno resi disponibile sul nuovo store penso.


Il fatto del lettore blu ray c'entra poco.
Per ora non si hanno molte notizie, ma pare che la retrocompatibilità sia un miraggio, almeno per i giochi retail.che i giochi PS1 e PS2 vengano messi in vendita nel futuro PSN mi sembra più che plausibile, ma sono praticamente certo che questi andrebbero pagati in ogni caso.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai tutto gira sul cloud, non mi stupirei che sul nuovo psn venga inserita la possibilità di acquistare un gioco appena uscito direttamente dallo store


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto del lettore blu ray c'entra poco.
> Per ora non si hanno molte notizie, ma pare che la retrocompatibilità sia un miraggio, almeno per i giochi retail.che i giochi PS1 e PS2 vengano messi in vendita nel futuro PSN mi sembra più che plausibile, ma sono praticamente certo che questi andrebbero pagati in ogni caso.



Magari fanno un hardware compatibile coi giochi PS3, come facevano ai tempi le prime PS3 coi giochi PS2.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ormai tutto gira sul cloud, non mi stupirei che sul nuovo psn venga inserita la possibilità di acquistare un gioco appena uscito direttamente dallo store



sul Marketplace succede già.
Gamestop et simila hanno i giorni contati se non si rinnovano.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Magari fanno un hardware compatibile coi giochi PS3, come facevano ai tempi le prime PS3 coi giochi PS2.


Non era un hardware compatibile, ma proprio un chip in più dentro la console, detto in parole terra terra.
Detto ancora più terra terra, dentro ogni ps3 di prima generazione trovavi dentro l'emotion engine, la roba che faceva girare i giochi della generazione precedente.Poi i boss della sony si son resi conto che inserire l'EE in ogni ps3 costava troppo ed è stato fatto fuori e con esso la retrocompatibilità ps2.E, sempre loro, i boss di Sony, si sono fatti i soldi con collection e remake in HD.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ormai tutto gira sul cloud, non mi stupirei che sul nuovo psn venga inserita la possibilità di acquistare un gioco appena uscito direttamente dallo store



Per me già dalla metà/fine della prossima generazione si passerà completamente al mercato completamente digitale,in stile Steam


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Da quando l'hanno annunciato nel 2009 hanno mostrato giusto un paio di screen e poi il silenzio più totale; in teoria dovrebbe uscire per PS3 ma a sto punto non mi stupirei se lo dirottassero per PS4, e penso sarebbe una mossa saggia da parte di Sony.



Secondo me lo hanno dirottato appena si è cominciato a parlare di PS4 e next-gen (ovvero almeno un anno fa).


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2013)

se esce la ps4 che senso ha comprare i giochi della ps3 fino a dicembre?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se esce la ps4 che senso ha comprare i giochi della ps3 fino a dicembre?



Ci giochi nel frattempo


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Io penso che a sto punto chiederò MGS4 in prestito a un mio amico e comprerò sniper ghost warrior 2, e sarò a posto di sicuro per 12 mesi.

Se mi avanzano i soldi, ovviamente.


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci giochi nel frattempo


........


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io penso che a sto punto chiederò MGS4 in prestito a un mio amico e comprerò sniper ghost warrior 2, e sarò a posto di sicuro per 12 mesi.
> 
> Se mi avanzano i soldi, ovviamente.



I soldi dei btp nella ps4


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I soldi dei btp nella ps4



In sostanza Grillo e il Berlusca se la sono intascata, la mia play4 

Spero se la godano.

Scherzi a parte, non so. Mi sa che con l'avvento dell'università ho cambiato passatempi in via definitiva, if you know what I mean


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Finchè non troverai sistemazione fissa, allora lì i tuoi interessi torneranno ad essere quelli di noi comuni mortali


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Finchè non troverai sistemazione fissa, allora lì i tuoi interessi torneranno ad essere quelli di noi comuni mortali



Eh, ciao. Non me la posso permettere una sistemazione fissa.


----------



## Miro (27 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo hanno dirottato appena si è cominciato a parlare di PS4 e next-gen (ovvero almeno un anno fa).



Sarebbe una mossa giusta da parte di Sony, perchè Rockstar è una di quelle pochissime software house che ti fanno vendere anche gli hardware...se la PS4 avesse un'esclusiva Rockstar al lancio farebbe un boom di vendite.


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Qualche foto del pad e del PSeye:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Mah..
Non mi stancherò di dire che per me è follia pura buttare soldi per delle console che vengono praticamente umiliate dal PC sotto ogni aspetto.
Secondo me le console non hanno neanche senso di esistere onestamente, anche se rispetto chi le apprezza e le acquista ovviamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mah..
> Non mi stancherò di dire che per me è follia pura buttare soldi per delle console che vengono praticamente umiliate dal PC sotto ogni aspetto.
> Secondo me le console non hanno neanche senso di esistere onestamente, anche se rispetto chi le apprezza e le acquista ovviamente.



Non tutti possono/vogliono spendere migliaia di euro per un PC serio e per aggiornarlo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non tutti possono/vogliono spendere migliaia di euro per un PC serio e per aggiornarlo.


Al giorno d'oggi si può assemblare un pc da gaming buono anche con cifre ragionevoli, per esempio una gtx470 che piscia in testa a praticamente ogni console la paghi 50 euro usata su ebay


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mah..
> Non mi stancherò di dire che per me è follia pura buttare soldi per delle console che vengono praticamente umiliate dal PC sotto ogni aspetto.
> Secondo me le console non hanno neanche senso di esistere onestamente, anche se rispetto chi le apprezza e le acquista ovviamente.



Le console si comprano per i giochi, mica per la potenza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Al giorno d'oggi si può assemblare un pc da gaming buono anche con cifre ragionevoli, per esempio una gtx470 che piscia in testa a praticamente ogni console la paghi 50 euro usata su ebay



Eh ma serve anche il resto,ed in più devi aggiornarlo ciclicamente.Per me,per un casual gamer,un console và benissimo


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2013)

Beh se esce io con la PS3 non posso che guadagnarci


----------



## korma (29 Marzo 2013)

io odio giocare al pc..


----------



## Butcher (29 Marzo 2013)

*Nuovi dettagli*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



-Gli acquisti su PlayStation 4 possono essere messi in pausa per un auto-download da altri dispositivi (come Xbox 360).
-I controller possono essere collegati ad un utente, non solo al sistema.
-Non c’è bisogno di lanciare una riproduzione remota su PS4, come su Ps3. Il software aiuta con una mappa dei bottoni che non esiste su PS VITA.
-La riproduzione remota per i giochi PS4 è sia via rete locale sia via internet.
-PS4 ha semplici funzioni di editing per condividere video. L’upload dei video sarà effettuato in background.
-Gli sviluppatori possono creare dei marcatori di capitoli nei giochi PS4 come referenze quando si usa la funziona Share.
-Esempio di gioco sociale PS4: nei giochi con scelta,visualizzi ciò che i tuoi amici hanno fatto in-game.
-Il nome reale verrà automaticamente mostrato quando aggiunto tramite Facebook o “TrueName search”, ma questa opzione può essere modificata.
-La PlayStation 4 mostrerà la rete del giocatore all’avvio.
-Un’interfaccia grafica della PS4 da al giocatore un sacco di informazioni riguardo i giochi, senza avviarli.
-I giochi PS4 possono autocorreggere i giocatori durante lo schermo diviso grazie al controller e alla telecamera.
-La telecamera avrà un sacco di funzioni “magiche”.
-La telecamera supporterà il riconoscimento vocale.
-Il ciclo di sincronizzazione della telecamera può essere effettuata direttamente con il gioco per garantire maggiore equilibrio.
-La telecamera ha il riconoscimento della testa e della faccia. Ha 2 colori. Accelerometro a 3 assi e Tilt Sensor.
-La Light Bar del DualShock 4 avrà 4 colori: blu,rosso,verde e rosa (corrispondono ai colori standard dei pulsanti PS).
-La risoluzione del touch pad del DualShock 4 è di 1920 x 900.
-Gli stick analogici del DualShock 4 hanno meno “zona morta” e sono più stretti.
-Il controller si ricarica quando è spento.
-PlayStation App: Login, acquisto giochi e avvio download in remoto su PS4.
-********* e Sharing sono già inclusi nell’hardware. Gli sviluppatori non devono creare nulla.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2013)

Il primi spifferi annunciano che la versione con 250 gb di Hd dovrebbe costare 399 euro


----------



## Miro (21 Maggio 2013)

Finalmente mostreranno la console.

Il 10 Giugno, un giorno prima dell'E3.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Ormai ci siamo quasi ragazzi, chi di voi ha già prenotato?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

presente, secondo te venerdi mattina ci sarà coda? da quanto ho letto per xboxone non c'è stata.. c'e da dire che però sono ancora sugli scaffali mentre le ps4 sono tutte esaurite


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> presente, secondo te venerdi mattina ci sarà coda? da quanto ho letto per xboxone non c'è stata.. c'e da dire che però sono ancora sugli scaffali mentre le ps4 sono tutte esaurite



Ah sicuramente troverai coda. Io ho prenotato già da euronics, domani proverò a chiamarli per sapere se devo andare io o se devo aspettare la loro chiamata


----------



## Liuke (27 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ah sicuramente troverai coda. Io ho prenotato già da euronics, domani proverò a chiamarli per sapere se devo andare io o se devo aspettare la loro chiamata



vai tu fidati altrimenti la prendi a dicembre


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Beati voi che avete 400 euro da buttare nel gabinetto.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Beati voi che avete 400 euro da buttare nel gabinetto.



E povero te che rosichi come un castoro


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> vai tu fidati altrimenti la prendi a dicembre



Dici? Anche io avevo pensato di far così, andar lá con la ricevuta e bona. Al massimo gli dico che mi avevano chiamato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Novembre 2013)

Come per XOne grande delusione anche per tutta la linea PS4 dai siti specializzati

Speriamo che entro un anno qualcosa migliori


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Novembre 2013)

Io ora non riesco a permettermela. Devo pagare le tasse.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

Ormai manca pochissimo...


----------



## Liuke (28 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dici? Anche io avevo pensato di far così, andar lá con la ricevuta e bona. Al massimo gli dico che mi avevano chiamato


Dipende anche da quando l'hai prenotata...se l'hai prenotata a luglio e non te la danno alzi un macello...se l'hai prenotata di recente secondo me c'e' il rischio che non te la danno comunque


----------



## Livestrong (28 Novembre 2013)

Prenotata già da tempo, il 15 luglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come per XOne grande delusione anche per tutta la linea PS4 dai siti specializzati
> 
> Speriamo che entro un anno qualcosa migliori



perche ? io ho 1 gioco per One ed è fifa14 e fa paura ...non capisco questo pessimismo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E povero te che rosichi come un castoro



Ehhhhh ma quale rosicare - -'..ho la Ps3 basta e avanza, per dire che 400 euro li spenderei in cose piu utili


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> perche ? io ho 1 gioco per One ed è fifa14 e fa paura ...non capisco questo pessimismo



Di next-gen non c'è proprio nulla in questi primi titoli. Come all'inizio di PS3, servirà un'annetto per ingranare e sfruttare la console

Adesso ci son solamente giochi ritoccati per hardware migliori, ma non ci sono innovazioni degne di nota


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di next-gen non c'è proprio nulla in questi primi titoli. Come all'inizio di PS3, servirà un'annetto per ingranare e sfruttare la console
> 
> Adesso ci son solamente giochi ritoccati per hardware migliori, ma non ci sono innovazioni degne di nota



Concordo in pieno. Per vedere vera roba next-gen bisognerà aspettare almeno un anno e mezzo/due anni.


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ma quale rosicare - -'..ho la Ps3 basta e avanza, per dire che 400 euro li spenderei in cose piu utili


una notte con una bella milf magari


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> una notte con una bella milf magari



    altro che Ps4


----------



## Liuke (28 Novembre 2013)

Si ma pensa alla milf che ti fa di tutto mentre giochi alla ps4


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di next-gen non c'è proprio nulla in questi primi titoli. Come all'inizio di PS3, servirà un'annetto per ingranare e sfruttare la console
> 
> Adesso ci son solamente giochi ritoccati per hardware migliori, ma non ci sono innovazioni degne di nota



a ok allora si


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Novembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Si ma pensa alla milf che ti fa di tutto mentre giochi alla ps4



Win 

Comunque sia non ho fretta,ho la ps3 da solo 2 anni,la devo ancora spremere per bene,l'estate prossima o meglio ancora il prossimo natale può essere una giusta data d'acquisto,nel frattempo saranno usciti un bel pò di giochi,i difetti sistemati e calerà un pò il prezzo che male non fa


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno. Per vedere vera roba next-gen bisognerà aspettare almeno un anno e mezzo/due anni.



In realtà di roba veramente next-gen non se ne vedrà mai su queste console,almeno fino a quando non usciranno gli aggiornamenti SW per il 4K,oltre al fatto che bisognerà vedere come sarà supportato da un hardware che nel PC gaming sarebbe considerato mediocre.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> una notte con una bella milf magari



Se voi dovete pagare per il sesso mica devono farlo tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2013)

Gran spettacolo per il lancio.
Presentazione a Castel S. Angelo con proiezione 3D, che simula la distruzione del castello.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gran spettacolo per il lancio.
> Presentazione a Castel S. Angelo con proiezione 3D, che simula la distruzione del castello.



Volevo andare a vedere ma non ce l'ho fatta


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Presa con nba 2k14


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2013)

Non mi è piaciuta per ora la next-gen, ma devo dire che vederla nei negozi rende davvero difficile non prenderla. E' dura resistere


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2013)

Appena presa, questo pomeriggio vi dico le mie impressioni.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

anche io l'ho presa, ma scandaloso il saturn che non ha disponibile fifa 14 per ps4 !


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Presa con nba 2k14



Faresti un'analisi approfondita del gioco con le tue impressioni? Sono curioso, credo sia uno dei meglio realizzati in assoluto per NG.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Presa con nba 2k14



Spettacolo!


----------



## Milo (29 Novembre 2013)

io stò cercando di resistere almeno fino a primavera, ma forse non ce la faccio.... com'è raga??? com'è???


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Faresti un'analisi approfondita del gioco con le tue impressioni? Sono curioso, credo sia uno dei meglio realizzati in assoluto per NG.



sto weekend lo provo e ti dico!


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> sto weekend lo provo e ti dico!


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> sto weekend lo provo e ti dico!


Facci sapere


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2013)

Per ora posso dirvi che i server sono intasatissimi. Anche solo loggarsi e personalizzare il profilo è un'impresa titanica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gran spettacolo per il lancio.
> Presentazione a Castel S. Angelo con proiezione 3D, che simula la distruzione del castello.



che figata
io cmq posso resistere tranquillamente per altri 2 anni...non ci sono titoloni in arrivo, quindi non capisco tutta questa fretta


----------



## Doctore (29 Novembre 2013)

Aspetto ancora un po...magari la compro quando andrò in ferie per godermela per bene.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per ora posso dirvi che i server sono intasatissimi. Anche solo loggarsi e personalizzare il profilo è un'impresa titanica



A me la situazione già ieri sera era decisamente migliorata. Sono riuscito a scaricare sia Resogun che Warframe.


----------

